# mucus plug... i think?



## fmizula (Nov 30, 2011)

i think the mucus plug came out of my does yestarday and today there was a small ammount of blood arround vagina and tail areas. is she going into labour? has been quite friendly lately and is usually quite a bitch really  . the other day i had my buck come down with a terrable case of pnenomia and am a bit concerened about aborting from being arround the virus?? all the does including this ones temps are good and no real strange behaviour and lungs sound good.  

any advice for the nervous goat mom?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Nov 30, 2011)

mucus plug can be lost several days to 3 or 4 weeks before going into labor. 

as far as your worries with the pnuemonia virus, unless the doe herself becomes very ill. There shouldn't be any problems.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 1, 2011)

that is great news. the does have shown no signs of the virus. i have been takine temps and monitoring behaviours.


----------



## poorboys (Dec 1, 2011)

good luck on your upcoming babies, I have to wait till feb for mine.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 1, 2011)

more red messy butt. no bagging up. acting normal.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 1, 2011)

when you say no bagging, do you mean none what so ever, or do you mean the final stages of bagging, where the bag fills in really really tight and the teats start to poke more to the sides than up and down?


----------



## Renegade (Dec 1, 2011)

About how far along is this doe? Your description sounds like a doe that slipped an early pregnancy.

Donna


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 1, 2011)

Can you post a pic?

If there's no udder building and bloody discharge, I'm going to agree that it sounds like a lost pregnancy.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 1, 2011)

i dont have a pic of the thing i thought to be a mucus plug.


----------



## fmizula (Dec 1, 2011)

no bagging up whatso ever. dosent really look to huge. there is no known kidding date anytime is possible. she has been ran with the buck for 5 months now or so.


----------



## PattySh (Dec 1, 2011)

I've never seen a bloody discharge like that in a goat about to give birth only after a birth. Hard to tell with the hair if she's got a little bag on her. If no udder filling I don't think it's a term pregnancy about to pop.


----------



## Roll farms (Dec 2, 2011)

I think she aborted.  Sorry.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Dec 2, 2011)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I think she aborted.  Sorry.


x2


----------



## lilhill (Dec 2, 2011)

20kidsonhill said:
			
		

> Roll farms said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


X3. Sorry.


----------

